# smelt dipping in carp river



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

I need some recommendations of the best spots to go dip in the carp.


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

Just go to the river and you will see everyone. Then wherever you can get 10 feet of river to yourself is a good spot.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Look at where I am from.

Here's my answer, don't go.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

why?


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

If you enjoy a good circus, you'll enjoy the Carp.


----------

